# Aegis 100w



## JurgensSt (6/9/18)

100w including the 26650 battery combo

In Gun metal

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/9/18)

JurgensSt said:


> 100w including the 26650 battery combo
> 
> In Gun metal
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


I’m getting Stealth Black next week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## geekvape (8/9/18)

https://www.geekvape.com/store/aegis.html


JurgensSt said:


> 100w including the 26650 battery combo
> 
> In Gun metal
> 
> Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------

